# The Batmobile



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

1/25 Batmobile.

This is not the current kit. This is a Jimmy Flintstone Body with Photo Etched Parts, Custom decals, Pinstriping by hand, Wheels from the Fireball 500 kit,


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Sweet build! Looks like it's coming out of the bat cave!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nice! But we are treated to only ONE PHOTO!?!?!?!?


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Nice build!! I am really impressed with the striping!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks great! More photos please!


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

I bought one of those, but then I got the word about the Polar Lights one and decided to wait for it. You've done a gorgeous job with it.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks Guys..a couple more Pics...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks like the real thing! Great job! The pinstriping is fantastic! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain Han Solo said:


>


Excellent work, as is usual for you. :thumbsup:

Ever think of getting a real one, Captain?
http://gizmodo.com/5649532/awesome-official-1966-batmobile-replicas-now-for-sale


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 4, 2012)

man that looks great, really nice job on the details, i want one of these kits, just hope mine comes out as clean as yours. i likes


----------



## Paper Hollywood (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorry if I'm dredging up an old thread, but I just saw an interview with George Barris on the Speed channel. This Saturday, he's letting the Barrett-Jackson Auto Auction in Scottsdale auction off _the_ Batmobile. There were several (maybe 5?) Batmobiles used on the '60s show, but this is "1966 Original No. 1 Batmobile", the original Lincoln Futura conversion. It's lot number 037 if you want to put in a bid online (!). I won't be bidding, but I'll sure be watching on TV. Can you imagine having it, though? Wow.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow, makes me wish I had cable still. As someone old enough to remember this car from the TV series I would love to see that.


----------



## taskmaster58 (Feb 9, 2010)

The original George Barris Batmobile from the show went for 4.2 million dollars at the Barrett Jackson Auction in Scottsdale Az today.


----------

